# Official Dogma 60.1 Photo Gallery



## spas

It looks like there are more and more beautiful Dogma's appearing, please post pics with a summary of your Dogma's build and weight.

54cm Dogma frameset
Fully Campy Super Record 11s
Campy Bora Ultra Wheels
Fizik Alliante Twin Carbon saddle
Most Talon Bars (110x44)
Keo Carbon pedals
Bontrager Race X Lite Carbon Cage x 2
Garmin 705
Total Weight: 16.01 lbs.


----------



## foofighter

wow keep em coming


----------



## danielc

Great looking bike! I'm just curious..I've noticed lots of people using Bora Ultra's on these bikes, what do you guys do when you get a flat out in the middle of nowhere? Or are flats just really rare?


----------



## pazman

*My Dogma 60.1*

Sram Red 
American classics 420 aero wheels
Look keo max 2 peddles 

7.2 KG ( 57.5 frame )


----------



## gapple88

*GCE Colors..*

2010 Caisse D'Epargne (Iphone Pics)

7.07kg 15.11Lbs:thumbsup:


----------



## spas

Beautiful! That is work of art - love the color scheme! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Dog

gapple88 said:


> 2010 Caisse D'Epargne (Iphone Pics)
> 
> 7.07kg 15.11Lbs:thumbsup:


The best colour scheme by a mile. I love it!!!


----------



## TampaUKfan

Campy Super Record 11
TRP Brakes
Lightweight Clinchers
SRM with FSA cranks


----------



## ghostryder

This thread is orgasmic


----------



## foofighter

wowza that's hot


----------



## one80

TampaUKfan said:


> Campy Super Record 11
> TRP Brakes
> Lightweight Clinchers
> SRM with FSA cranks


Definitely my favourite Dogma scheme and it looks amazing with the LWs


----------



## jarider

Just picked her up Friday night. Two rides so far and I am impressed. Cant wait to get home to Jamaica and run her up and down some mountains.
Ok pics arent the best but here goes:
dura ace
aliante saddle
mavic cosmic carbones
most stem, seat post and jaguar bar
She aint light but wasnt looking for it, 17.5lbs. Ha, anytime I lose another 15lbs I will get weight conscious


----------



## ghostryder

Here are some phone pics


----------



## ghostryder

a couple more


----------



## BunnV

TampaUKfan said:


> Campy Super Record 11
> TRP Brakes
> Lightweight Clinchers
> SRM with FSA cranks


Beautiful..... total weight?


----------



## TampaUKfan

BunnV said:


> Beautiful..... total weight?


just a hair under 15lbs..


----------



## jarider

ghostryder, i have one serious intricate question for you, how the heck do you decide which one to ride?


----------



## ghostryder

jarider said:


> ghostryder, i have one serious intricate question for you, how the heck do you decide which one to ride?



the white is mine. The blk red is my bro's. We are very similiar in bike specs. But wwe both wanted the dog over the eps. 

We both love it though. he traded up from a cevelo r3 and i traded up from a fp3. :thumbsup:


----------



## jarider

ghostryder, i just got my blk red and silver, i posted a couple pics as well. I traded up from a cannondale six. I have put on about 300miles so far and I am glad i got the Dogma, what a ride.


----------



## diegogarcia

Loooooooovvvvveee it. So fast and capable. A very planted ride and delightful feel. I am literally over the moon with this machine that I think thats it for me for another few years. So, Dogma 54cm. Dura Ace throughout, Fizik Aliante carbon railed saddle, PRO Stealth all in one 42cm bars with 100mm stem (ex MTB'er) Fizik tape, Look Keo Carbon pedals. 1 x Tax Tao bottle cage. Thanks for looking.


----------



## BunnV

diegogarcia said:


> Loooooooovvvvveee it.


Sweet, but what color is it? The first picture it looks white(ish) but up against the bricks it looks grayish, greenish, teal?? I cant tell....


----------



## HazemBata

I generally go for the simple, all-black bikes (the BoB is one of my favorites paint schemes). But I must say, the bikes in this thread are stunning. The Dogma is one of the nicest looking frames, period.

BTW, TampaUKfan, did you ever try the tubular LW? Can you discern a difference between the tubular and clincher version?


----------



## diegogarcia

Cheers.

The colour is known as *Petrol.*


----------



## BunnV

Petrol. Very nice. Unique.


----------



## arcustic

gapple88 said:


> 2010 Caisse D'Epargne (Iphone Pics)
> 
> 7.07kg 15.11Lbs:thumbsup:


Based on all the Dogmas that I have seen so far, this is definitely my favourite colour :thumbsup:


----------



## saw2

Ordered my frame just over six months ago and finally got my complete Dogma today. Hopefully get a ride in this evening and some proper miles over the weekend:

57.5cm Dogma Di2 frameset
Full Dura Ace Di2 Groupset (inc. Carbon Chainset) with Satellite Shifter
HED Stinger 4 Wheels with Veloflex Carbons
Prologo Scratch Pro Nack Saddle
PRO Vibe Monocoque Carbon bars
PRO Carbon Stem Cavendish Series
Look Keo Blade Carbon Pedals
PRO 3K carbon cages x 2
Garmin 500


----------



## foofighter

i didnt know dura ace cranks looked like that is this something new?

Your dogma is uber sexy


----------



## SM-Rider

Sick crank! They should have put out more of those (and reduce the price a bit). They look way better than the 7900s. Excellent choice sir.


----------



## saw2

Cheers - added some decals to complete:

















First ride today and it is a brilliant machine - stiff out of the saddle, but absorbs the road - lively yet comfortable, the step up from my Orbea Orca is quite surprising. 

And Di2 is great - just wish I could put it on all my bikes.


----------



## foofighter

saw2: where/how did you get the decal made? Been trying to do that myself but havent been able to figure it out


----------



## saw2

Victory Circle Graphix in the US - http://www.vcgraphix.com/ - they have a good selection (go to Store) and usually turnaround orders in 10 days to me (I am in UK).


----------



## foofighter

saw2 said:


> Victory Circle Graphix in the US - http://www.vcgraphix.com/ - they have a good selection (go to Store) and usually turnaround orders in 10 days to me (I am in UK).


thanks so much! I've been looking forever for this.


----------



## Yangpei

*537 Naked Rosso Argento*

Here's my new Dogma. I ended up going with this color scheme because I haven't seen too many of them. I'm happy with the way it turned out - built with parts from my Seven V-II.


----------



## fernandok

Here is my Pinarello Dogma 60.1 size 57,5 with Sram Red, wheels Mavic Cosmic SLR, tires Michelin Pro3, saddle Fizik Antares 00 e stem and handlebar FSA K-force, weight 7,60 kg.


----------



## spas

Beautiful!!! Very nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## fernandok

thanks Spas


----------



## BunnV

fernandok said:


> Here is my Pinarello Dogma 60.1 size 57,5 with Sram Red, wheels Mavic Cosmic SLR, tires Michelin Pro3, saddle Fizik Antares 00 e stem and handlebar FSA K-force, weight 7,60.


I love the irony of the fact that you have an American bike with an Italian gruppo, and an Italian bike with an American gruppo. :thumbsup: 

Both bikes are really nice....how do you decide which one to ride???


----------



## fernandok

BunnV said:


> I love the irony of the fact that you have an American bike with an Italian gruppo, and an Italian bike with an American gruppo. :thumbsup:
> 
> Both bikes are really nice....how do you decide which one to ride???


BunnV
I didn´t thought it but I´ve already ordered a Campy Group to my Dogma. I did not like Red group.

Easy to decide:idea: :idea: :idea: 

mon,wed, fri.....Dogma
tue, thu, sat.... Super Six
Sun...rest
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tequila Joe

Can you share you impressions between the Dogma & SuperSix? These 2 frame top my list for my next build.


----------



## diegogarcia

Tequila Joe said:


> Can you share you impressions between the Dogma & SuperSix? These 2 frame top my list for my next build.


Yes please do - would make an interesting read.


----------



## pinarello_fan

Finished building this last night, so I thought I'd post a quick pic. It's a 2010 frame, size 56 with 2011 Super Record, Bora Ultra II's, Most Talon 1K Anatomic bars. Just waiting for the Carbon specific pads now, as the pad carriers have been redesigned for 2011 and then it'll be out on the road - can't wait!


----------



## pazman

Looks sweet mate but shame about the red on the wheels !
There is a guy on ebay that makes wheel decals in any colour you like , Sky blue in place of red would look tip top


----------



## pinarello_fan

I know what you mean about the red, but there is red highlighting on the groupset, red on the handlebars, red on the bottle cages and red on the pedals too! I'll have to buy some Hyperons so the red isn't as prominent! (not sure I'll get that past the finance department as a reason to spend £1700 though!)


----------



## fernandok

Tequila Joe said:


> Can you share you impressions between the Dogma & SuperSix? These 2 frame top my list for my next build.


Well the difference is basically the the weight, the supersix is lighter than Dogma. My Super Six with Super Record that is 400 grams lighter than the Dogma with Sram Red (Red is almost 300 grams lighter than Super Record). The Super Six frame is stiffener and the Dogma is more confortable. I like them both.


----------



## Luis Poessy

*My DOG!*

This is an update on a previous post. I've upgraded a few parts on my ride so I figured I'd repost the new pics. Frame is a 46.5 with a SRAM Red group except for Zero Gravity brakes using Yokozuna cables. I recently upgraded my derailleurs to the Sram Red Black editions and tuned them with custom red bolts and pulleys. I have a Most Talon handlebar & stem combo, Most XLR seat, Look Keo Titan pedals (Pinarello edition), and custom built ENVE Composites 45 clincher rims with custom stickers to match the frame, laced up to Chris King R45 hubs in red using CX Ray aero spokes and Schwalbe Ultremo R1 tires. I'm using a Garmin EDGE 800 GPS computer. The bike weighs 15 lbs. and change with pedals. 

View attachment 242630


View attachment 242631


View attachment 242632


View attachment 242633


View attachment 242634


----------



## gibson00

Hi all, I am noticing that a lot of folks (non-pro's) that ride Princes and Dogma's have a -lot- of spacers under their stems.....more so than most other brands.
Are folks tending to go down a frame size due to it's somewhat level top tube, thus not much seat post showing?
I feel like I am between sizes....I ride a 73.3cm saddle height. I figure I could go with a 53cm and have not much seat post showing, or a 51.5, and have a stack of spacers under the stem.....


----------



## diegogarcia

gibson00 said:


> Hi all, I am noticing that a lot of folks (non-pro's) that ride Princes and Dogma's have a -lot- of spacers under their stems.....more so than most other brands.
> Are folks tending to go down a frame size due to it's somewhat level top tube, thus not much seat post showing?
> I feel like I am between sizes....I ride a 73.3cm saddle height. I figure I could go with a 53cm and have not much seat post showing, or a 51.5, and have a stack of spacers under the stem.....


Its an interesting point. Personally, I think it is more to do with shape and form of the frame in that the geometric eye sees the bike bigger than it is simply due to the slight curve/bend on the top top which a. makes the bike look bigger and b. gives you less stack. However, if you draw a line through the frame and keep it flat, as per say a Supersix, the bike would look smaller thus making your seat-post look longer/more exposed. 

it is true that Dogma's do look like they have less seat tube showing but I think that the above explains it. 

As for the spacers, I have a lot less on mine 30mm in fact so I cant comment on that, but I like a low lean flat position which allows me to get the power down nicely. I have to say that the Dogma, having owned mine since April is without doubt the best bike I have ever ridden. Exceptional and brilliant at climbing and going full gas sat down.

Diego.


----------



## danielc

diegogarcia said:


> I have to say that the Dogma, having owned mine since April is without doubt the best bike I have ever ridden. Exceptional and brilliant at climbing and going full gas sat down.
> 
> Diego.


I've noticed a lot of Dogma owner's saying that it is the best bike they've ever owned. I'd be curious to know how subjective those statements are considering most cyclists on this forum have to pay for their rides. I know for sure I'll be telling my wife that my Dogma is the best bike I've ever ridden after dropping that kind of money on a bike


----------



## diegogarcia

Objective rather than subjective. We say it we've ridden them. I've bought and ridden other bikes since and the dogma is simply better than them. whether 30 miles or 100 miles it's just incredible. End of


----------



## chase196126

danielc said:


> I've noticed a lot of Dogma owner's saying that it is the best bike they've ever owned. I'd be curious to know how subjective those statements are considering most cyclists on this forum have to pay for their rides. I know for sure I'll be telling my wife that my Dogma is the best bike I've ever ridden after dropping that kind of money on a bike


Im on a Dogma for next year and I have been riding one for a little while as a training bike. By far the best bike I have ever ridden. It handles superbly, its nice and stiff, and has just the right amount of road feel. Even being properly fit on other bikes I have never ridden a bike that feels like an extension of my body like the Dogma does. 

I have had experience with Cervelo (R3, R3SL, S2, P4, P3), Felt (F1), Trek (Madone 6.9, TTX), Lemond and Specialized (SL2) and the Dogma takes the cake. The other bikes I have ridden are all excellent bikes, but the Dogma is a cut above.


----------



## Spida

why is the nose of your saddle pointing DOWN????


----------



## SIX:am

I know most of the Dogma owners are running Campy as their preference and I've noticed with some of the guys that I ride with have shoe rub on their cranks which is one of my biggest pet peeves. So I decided to take matter into my own hands. If you guys are interested, I've been making clear protective film for Campy cranksets so far. Email me if you are interested - [email protected]

The blue sticker is just for show purposes only since the clear is kinda hard to capture on camera.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5416387003/" title="DSC09409 by Alfredo BMC, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5055/5416387003_5c20ee14ec_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="DSC09409" /></a>


----------



## enzo269

Here is my Caisse d' Epargne just built up.


----------



## spas

Beautiful Build!!!! What a work of art!

How much does it weigh? It looks like a 54cm - correct?


----------



## enzo269

Thanks Spas! 
It came in a 15.1pds

You were close on the size.. It is a 55cm. The Dogma runs a bit big.. I am just at 6 feet and I normally ride a 56 cm traditional or 52 sloping and I was professionally fitted to a 55cm


----------



## aPoCLiPSiS

*My new DOGMA 2011*

56cm DOGMA 2011 frameset
Campagnolo Super Record 11s - 2011
Campagnolo Shamal Ultra Wheels
PantherFP Carbon saddle
Jaguar XFC compact Handlebar
Tigerlite Ultra 1K. Ultralight alu-carbon stem 
Keo Blade carbon pedals
Vittoria open corsa evo cx
Total Weight: 7 Kg.
More photos: https://blog.creado.es
















More photos: https://blog.creado.es


----------



## foofighter

you cant do this to me so early in the morning! I have to go home now and change


----------



## joep721

foofighter said:


> you cant do this to me so early in the morning! I have to go home now and change


Thanks foo.... I needed a laugh... That's a perfect signature line. I can't stop laughing....

BYW, foo - I am using your advice (from a different thread) to wear down my wife's defense system to see if I can procure a new ride. I've been lusting after some serious steel. I'll let you know if I'm able to bring home a new bike.


----------



## foofighter

haha glad i can be of service!


----------



## sbthaut

*2011 Dogma*

EH, so after seeing the last set of photos, I am just adding mine as an afterthought. Wow, I am in love with this bike though! Campy Super Record, Fulcrum Racing Zero's, Cinelli Ram Handlebar and white accents. Saddest thing about these photo's are that I actually work for Adobe


----------



## sbthaut

*Dogma Photos*

Fixed


----------



## enzo269

That is one beautiful machine.. I noticed the graphics are slightly different for 2011.. My Pina has Dogma 60.1 on the left side of downtube where yours just says Dogma.. Yours also has lettering slightly angled which looks great.. My bikes lettering is straight... 
I noticed this on the Movistar team bikes have your lettering and Team Sky bikes have my lettering.. Wonder why Pinarello is doing this? Unless Sky is riding 2010 frames again in 2011..


----------



## rhauft

So many pretty doggies in here, figured I'd post mine with updated enve hoops & talon compact bar. I've had my share of high-end blingy bikes, but none compare to this.


----------



## enzo269

Rhauft!! Molto Bello!


----------



## rhauft

enzo269 said:


> Rhauft!! Molto Bello!


Grazie mille Enzo. Il tuo Dogma e piu bello anche.


----------



## BunnV

rhauft said:


> .... I've had my share of high-end blingy bikes


That's an understatement!

Every one you build is nicer than the one before! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhauft

BunnV said:


> That's an understatement!
> 
> Every one you build is nicer than the one before! :thumbsup:


Thanks Bunn! ...they say admission is halfway to the cure  

Already planning the next Pina, fly & ride :thumbsup:


----------



## enzo269

rhauft said:


> Grazie mille Enzo. Il tuo Dogma e piu bello anche.


Grazie!


----------



## frisky

I just got delivery this weekend... 

My buildup:
54" Dogma 60.1 frame in BoB.
Campy Chorus Groupset.
PRO carbon handle bar
LOOK Keo Blade pedals. Started off with 16Nm tension but was too much. Took it down to 12Nm.
Fulcrum Racing 5 wheels. Hope to upgrade to Mavic Cosmics later. 
FIZIK Aliante Carbon saddle

Some pics of the new ride:




























Totally chuffed - its by far the best frame Ive ever ridden... 

More pics soon... 
f.


----------



## cyclin

diegogarcia said:


> Loooooooovvvvveee it. So fast and capable. A very planted ride and delightful feel. I am literally over the moon with this machine that I think thats it for me for another few years. So, Dogma 54cm. Dura Ace throughout, Fizik Aliante carbon railed saddle, PRO Stealth all in one 42cm bars with 100mm stem (ex MTB'er) Fizik tape, Look Keo Carbon pedals. 1 x Tax Tao bottle cage. Thanks for looking.


I just bought one of these (almost exactly the same bike and petrol is the colour), but I don't have it yet. Bike shop still have to receive and build it. Should have it sometime next week, and I will post pictures. Can't wait to ride the thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclin

TampaUKfan said:


> Campy Super Record 11
> TRP Brakes
> Lightweight Clinchers
> SRM with FSA cranks


Beautiful in white :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Dog

rhauft said:


> So many pretty doggies in here, figured I'd post mine with updated enve hoops & talon compact bar. I've had my share of high-end blingy bikes, but none compare to this.


Those ENVE wheels are sick!!!! I love them.


----------



## hambike

Might as well add my picture. This is my first entry into carbon, having ridden a Tommasini Super Prestige (Columbus SLX) for the past 22 years, so I was a bit fearful of the whole project. Therefore I built the bike very conservatively using parts I was familiar with, like Dura-Ace componentry and alloy bars/stem. Final weight as shown is 16.4 lbs.


----------



## frisky

beauty! I bet the Tommasini was a real beauty too! 

f.


----------



## ParkCity

Great thread... A dogma is on my dream-bike list.


----------



## cyclin

hambike said:


> Might as well add my picture. This is my first entry into carbon, having ridden a Tommasini Super Prestige (Columbus SLX) for the past 22 years, so I was a bit fearful of the whole project. Therefore I built the bike very conservatively using parts I was familiar with, like Dura-Ace componentry and alloy bars/stem. Final weight as shown is 16.4 lbs.


Nice Dogma. Thanks for posting the weight. I got a Dogma 60.1 two or three days ago and haven't even been able to ride it yet due to a combination of grim weather and working all daylight hours of the day. Anyway, I was surprised by the weight of my new bike when I put it on the scales. It's 16.1 pounds, and I thought with full dura ace and good (expensive) corima aero wheels, the machine would be about 15 pounds, but I was wrong. Appears the frame isn't one of the lightest, but I'm told the way the bike handles makes up for it.

Anybody else want to post their dogma's weight? I'm curious if they all tend to come in at 16 pounds with dura ace components.

I will be posting a picture of the machine once I actually get a chance to take a picture of it in daylight.


----------



## cyclin

Took the Dogma out for its inaugural ride today and it feels nice. Really rigid compared to my older giant defy advanced 1. Just has a much faster feel too.

I still have to decide on the final height of the bars so still got loads of spacers in.


----------



## shoegazer

looks great Cyclin!


----------



## mpower13

cyclin said:


> Took the Dogma out for its inaugural ride today and it feels nice. Really rigid compared to my older giant defy advanced 1. Just has a much faster feel too.
> 
> I still have to decide on the final height of the bars so still got loads of spacers in.


What size is the frame?


----------



## Frankie13

Very nice looking bike! I start building up my Dogma tomorrow. Looking at you set up I was wonderig what size the frame is? It looks like you could have gone with a smaller frame!


----------



## droptarotter

I have just started my build.......roughed in the saddle/bar height.
I will use the Eurus wheels, but will change the old Michelin tires to a new set of black Schwalbe Ultremos.
I just ordered a Campy Super Record 11 for the build.

Cheers


----------



## steve_bcn

dogma are spectacular! go ahead Pina!


----------



## defy_adv_3

Sic looking bikes...I hope to be riding on a Pinarello one day...


----------



## Orlando-333

here's my POS Dogma on DI2, Rotor 3d, Q rings, eecycles brakes, evo pro bars, garmin 800, dura ace pedals, prologo scratch saddle, Nissan GTR car stand and hutchies

have a bit over a 1k saddle time on it


hope you like


----------



## mykol77

here's mine:


----------



## Frankie13

Very clean and solid build, well done! 
Only thing I would like to see is the wheels without the decals.


----------



## mykol77

Frankie13 said:


> Very clean and solid build, well done!
> Only thing I would like to see is the wheels without the decals.


Thanks! Strange thing about these wheels are the decals appear to be either heat treated, laminated, or something. I can't find an edge to grab hold on to and peel.


----------



## Frankie13

Well, the decals on my HED and Reynolds came of very easy. Two minutes and they where gone, don't have any experience with Eastons.


----------



## mykol77

I know what you mean, a had a pair of Mavic Cosmic Carbone SLs that had the stickers starting to peel off. These on the Eastons are different. I wonder if someone can shed light on actually how the decals are applied.


----------



## BunnV

I think it looks great _with_ the decals. :thumbsup:


----------



## mykol77

BunnV said:


> I think it looks great _with_ the decals. :thumbsup:


Thanks BunnV!


----------



## razorz

Here is my 2011 Dogma 60.1 BOB before the build tonight. I can't decide whether to get those Zipp 404's or get the temporary wheels and wait for Cosmics or camps. 

Full pics of the build tomorrow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mulowe

404 firecrest
Great wheels. And will look fantastic


----------



## gibson00

razorz said:


> Here is my 2011 Dogma 60.1 BOB before the build tonight. I can't decide whether to get those Zipp 404's or get the temporary wheels and wait for Cosmics or camps.
> 
> Full pics of the build tomorrow. Any suggestions?


I vote for new couch!


----------



## razorz

Haha that couch is at the bike shop


----------



## Cinelli 82220

mykol77 said:


> I wonder if someone can shed light on actually how the decals are applied.


My Shimano C35s are silkscreened, Easton is probably the same. No way to peel the markings off.


----------



## mykol77

Cinelli 82220 said:


> My Shimano C35s are silkscreened, Easton is probably the same. No way to peel the markings off.


I see, I thought they were laminated or something to that effect. In any case although they don't peel off they make the labels on the wheels more "integrated" because I'd rather have this than the look of stickers that start curling from the edges.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

View attachment 247994


Just testing my upload ability...hey it worked woohoo!!!


----------



## cycleboyco

Another vote for the Firecrests - with the BoB, I would get the Beyond Black version available for 2012 - you can also just buy the Beyond Black decals from Zipp online if you end up with the set that's in your pic. 303s would also look good-I am debating between the 303 and 404 FCC for my Dogma. Good luck!


----------



## bpreyna

Finally got my missing parts to finish the build.

Here is a list of the components:

Frame: 2012 Dogma2 (51.5cm)
Handlebar: Most Talon integrated (120x42)
Shifters: 2011 Record 
Crank: 2011 Super Record titanium spindle (53/39)
Front Derailleur: 2011 Record 
Rear Derailleur: 2011 Record
Brakes: Super Record Skeleton
Cassette: 2011 Record (12/27) both wheels
Chain: 2011 Record 11s
Cables: Campagnolo shift/brake
1st Wheel set: 2011 Hed Stinger6 rear with Powertap Pro+, Front 2011 Hed Stinger4 
2nd Wheel set: 2009 Campagnolo Bora Ultra two
Tires: Continental Sprinter tubular (22mm) on the Hed wheels
Continental Grand Prix 4000 Black Chili tubular (22mm) on the Bora Ultra two
Brake Pads: Swiss stop yellow for carbon rims
Skewers: Tune 14
Seat post: Pinarello Dogma2
Paddles: Look Blade (16NM)
Saddle: Specialized Romin Pro (143mm) 
Bar tape: Pinarello
Computer: Joule 2.0
Bottle Cages: RavX carbon

I will not be able to ride the bike until the 4th of January next week-year.
Very happy how the bike turned out.


----------



## droptarotter

Finally finished.

Campy Super Record 11, Deda Presa bars, Pro carbon bar tape, FSA OS 99 stem, Campy Record pedals, Arundel cages, Campy Eurus wheels, Schwalbe Ultremo tires, Sigma computer, Sigma heart rate monitor and my nice old Selle San Marco saddle.


----------



## JPN_halfblood1

pics are nice, but they all look better in person. any bike applies actually. i cant afford one yet as im just a college student but some day... some day i will have my dogma. !
thanks for pics,very cool bikes


----------



## cyclin

rhauft said:


> So many pretty doggies in here, figured I'd post mine with updated enve hoops & talon compact bar. I've had my share of high-end blingy bikes, but none compare to this.


That dogma is looking sweet. I've got a dogma too, but yours is prettier than mine


----------



## cyclin

Frankie13 said:


> Very nice looking bike! I start building up my Dogma tomorrow. Looking at you set up I was wonderig what size the frame is? It looks like you could have gone with a smaller frame!


I've taken a long time to reply to this question. Just noticed it again. 

I don't know the size, but I know what you mean about frame size. However, although the seat isn't that high above the top tube / bars, I had to put a 130mm stem on the bike to stop my knees hitting the bars. If I'd gone with a smaller frame I don't think even a 140mm stem would have stopped my knees hitting the bars.


----------



## rhauft

cyclin said:


> That dogma is looking sweet. I've got a dogma too, but yours is prettier than mine


Thanks cyclin, but that Dogma has a new home and a new owner in Fort Lauderdale FLA.
Here is my new Dogma2 Giro d'Italia:


----------



## mykol77

I posted mine above but this is how it looks now with Enve 45 clinchers. Sorry iphone pic.


----------



## jathanas

Hi guys,

My love affair with a 2009 Prince ended abruptly thanks to a driver talking on his mobile. 

2 years later and I finally have another Pinarello. 2012 Dogma 2 finished in the CDE scheme. I had my maiden voyage today. There is nothing as smooth, no comparison. I've ridden Cervelos, BMCs, Giant, and Specialized... all great bikes; but this one is special.

I hope my photos do it justice:


----------



## mykol77

Very nice bike! Can you give a review specially compared to other bikes you've ridden before having the Dogma 2.


----------



## jathanas

^ Great request. I will do so over the next few days.


----------



## Frankie13

Very nice, l went with almost the same set up even the saddle. Are the Meilenstein the new clincher version from LW?
Looking at your saddle rail position and seat post, I would think you maybe could have gone one size smaller. May I ask what you measurement are ( height, inseam ) and the frame size and stem length. 
Great looking bike and beautiful build.


----------



## Luis Poessy

Here's a few pics of a 100% CUSTOM Italian flag inspired Dogma 2 that I designed for my friend. This is a one of a kind Italian throughbred built up with the best parts money can buy. The breakdown is as follows.

*2012 Pinarello Dogma 2 frameset and Most Talon handlebar/stem custom painted (by Pinarello) in the Italian flag colors. Seatpost was custom painted (not painted by Pinarello) to match metallic red paint on frameset
*2012 Campagnolo Super Record EPS group (customized with Far and Near red pulleys)
*Custom built ENVE 6.7 Smart System clincher rims laced to red Chris King R45 ceramic hubs with Sapim CX Ray spokes finished with custom Dogma 2 stickers and 
*Speedplay Nanogram Zero pedals
*Vredestein Tricomp Slock Slick Clincher
*Custom Painted Selle Italia SLR Tekno saddle
*Custom Ciamillo Gravitas SL carbon brakes
*Vertebrae Ceramic brake cables and housing
*Lizard Skin DSP two tone bar tape
*Campagnolo carbon water bottle cage


----------



## jathanas

mykol77 said:


> Very nice bike! Can you give a review specially compared to other bikes you've ridden before having the Dogma 2.


My last 3 bikes before the Doggie were a BMC SLR01, a Prince, & a Cervelo R3.

The Prince has been compared to the Dogma quite a bit so I'll leave that one.

The BMC SLR is a great all round bike that manages to smooth out the road chatter, as did the R3. Both climb beautifully and their results in multistage racing are testament to that.

Compared to the BMC the Dogma is superior _(IMHO) _in how it manages to be just as smooth over rough roads but much more responsive when you put the hammer down.

Compared to the R3 the Pinarello feels more "stable" on the descents and turns. Full disclaimer: I'm a chicken-**** descender and I find more confidence on the Dogma...

As far as looks go, and this is purely subjective, the Dogma is just stunningly beautiful. 



Frankie13 said:


> Very nice, l went with almost the same set up even the saddle. Are the Meilenstein the new clincher version from LW?
> Looking at your saddle rail position and seat post, I would think you maybe could have gone one size smaller. May I ask what you measurement are ( height, inseam ) and the frame size and stem length.
> Great looking bike and beautiful build.


Thanks Frankie. Yep, the Mielensteins are the new clinchers from LW.

I agree that I could've gone a 51.5 instead of a 53. It's a bloody big bike! I'm 1.75m (5'9") with average proportions (about a 32.5 inseam), every other medium frame I've bought has fit me very nicely. Too late now... All that being said the bike feels really good and I'll be booking a fit over the next week or 2. 

The fit process will very likely to push the saddle back 2-3 mm as it is a bit forward when measured from tip of the saddle to center of BB. That will sort out the proportions a bit. 

EDIT: Anothe reason for the "forward" saddle position is that I've been riding with my cleats set as far back as possible for the last 2-3 weeks. It hasn't been a successful trial so they'll be back to the traditional position.


----------



## antihero77

here is my baby girl


----------



## antihero77

If anyone is on the fence about this bike. I say buy it. I came off a focus izalco and sworks roubaix sl3 before this bike. To all the reviews that say this bike is so stiff that it bangs you up and you feel every bump. I totally disagree I find this bike believe it or not as comfortable as my roubaix. But power transfer 1000 times better you feel every inch you lay down on the peddles. Descends like a dream and climbs great. This is the first dogma I have ever owned. And I am now a HUGE dogma fan. Only bike I will ever buy here on in.


----------



## z1ppster

heres my 2012 'CDE' Dogma2.. no expense spared and worth every penny 

specs

2012 Dogma2
MOST talon intergrated bars
2012 Sram RED full Gruppo
Zipp 303 FC beyond black rims (gp4000s rubber/latex tubes)
speedplay ti's
SLR carbonio saddle
edge 800  

love it!


----------



## Orlando-333

here is the Limited Edition Dogma 2, with EPS, regularly has lightweights on it; but went sprinting this weeekend










specs -- super record 11 eps; prologo saddle; hand built zipp 404s firecrest with chris king hubs, and red nipples; look ti pedals; 3t bars and stems

and contrary to the immediate post above -- no expense was spared


----------



## BunnV

z1ppster said:


> heres my 2012 'CDE' Dogma2.. no expense spared and worth every penny
> 
> specs
> 
> 2012 Dogma2
> MOST talon intergrated bars
> 2012 Sram RED full Gruppo
> Zipp 303 FC beyond black rims (gp4000s rubber/latex tubes)
> speedplay ti's
> SLR carbonio saddle
> edge 800
> 
> love it!


Nice, but show the drivetrain side...


----------



## z1ppster

BunnV said:


> Nice, but show the drivetrain side...


sorry  as requested


----------



## yuyt

My 2010 Dogma with Di2 and Shimano carbon crank


----------



## BunnV

z1ppster said:


> sorry  as requested


Sweet! Love the new SRAM Red. :thumbsup: I just put that on my bike too.


----------



## z1ppster

Orlando-333 said:


> and contrary to the immediate post above -- no expense was spared


Is this a typo?? If not a little rude.


----------



## campagnoloneutron

z1ppster said:


> Is this a typo?? If not a little rude.


...I think its a LOT rude and obnoxious.


----------



## jathanas

z1ppster said:


> Is this a typo?? If not a little rude.





campagnoloneutron said:


> ...I think its a LOT rude and obnoxious.


Agreed, it was cringeworthy.

This is a "post your dogma" thread. They're all expensive bikes. The "mine cost more than yours" attitude is a bit ordinary...

It's also insensitive if you consider that these bikes might represent someone's life savings.


----------



## z1ppster

jathanas said:


> Agreed, it was cringeworthy.
> 
> This is a "post your dogma" thread. They're all expensive bikes. The "mine cost more than yours" attitude is a bit ordinary...
> 
> It's also insensitive if you consider that these bikes might represent someone's life savings.


not just me then  admittedly i suggested 'no expense spared' (to me!) as even after various discounts this thing cost me a few pounds under £9000 which is completely excessive i know and probably never to be repeated.. but by the looks of this thread i appreciate others have spend more... 

and to put it into perspective, in april i had my cervelo s2 (similar spec to doggy) stolen from my house as B&stard Thieves broke into my conservatory and stole my bike after i have left is there after cleaning it post a race the day before..lucky the insurance paid out completely as i had a receipt for every single component, and they had to reimburse me the 'now' price rather the various web deals i had used at the time.. 

not out to win any competitions to have the most expensive dogma out there but i do appreciate great bikes and these are the greatest!... 

I love my 'Snoop....Doggy Dogma'

cheers 

Andy..


----------



## PaxRomana

orlando with the cheesiest post of the thread. 

Great bikes, all. I quite like the custom green one too.


----------



## Deeyetoo

PaxRomana said:


> orlando with the cheesiest post of the thread.


Its probably not even his. His is the one in front of it


----------



## Sparkyscott

aPoCLiPSiS said:


> 56cm DOGMA 2011 frameset
> Campagnolo Super Record 11s - 2011
> Campagnolo Shamal Ultra Wheels
> PantherFP Carbon saddle
> Jaguar XFC compact Handlebar
> Tigerlite Ultra 1K. Ultralight alu-carbon stem
> Keo Blade carbon pedals
> Vittoria open corsa evo cx
> Total Weight: 7 Kg.
> More photos:


Pure porn... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*Econo-Dogma*

Every expense spared.
I've had the frame for a couple of weeks, I intended to put DA9000 on it. But that seems months away so I threw it together with stuff I had lying around or could mooch off friends.
The only "bling" is a PRO Vibe carbon bar and carbon stem, and a fizik saddle with carbon rails. Neither are very flashy though. 
I've got my commuter pedals on it for tomorrow's ride to work. So all the haters can flame away LOL!


----------



## campagnoloneutron

Looks real good. Dogma2 frame paint scheme is definitely one that I like and not too common either. I also like the fact that you used the tan sidewall tires too (either on purpose or just by chance availability), adds a certain positive retro/pro element to the overall look . One small suggestion is to lose the valve cap covers and the associated threaded valve washer. 
Ride away! You can always change out various parts as you go... great idea to enjoy this ride sooner than later!

I may post my Dogma2 EPS build from a couple of days ago if I can grab a couple of good photos tomorrow.


----------



## PaxRomana

Great looking bike, Cinelli.


----------



## Deeyetoo

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Every expense spared.
> I've had the frame for a couple of weeks, I intended to put DA9000 on it. But that seems months away so I threw it together with stuff I had lying around or could mooch off friends.
> The only "bling" is a PRO Vibe carbon bar and carbon stem, and a fizik saddle with carbon rails. Neither are very flashy though.
> I've got my commuter pedals on it for tomorrow's ride to work. So all the haters can flame away LOL!


I wouldn't worry about it. It still looks great.
We all can't be politically correct with all our parts all the time.
As long as you're riding it that's all that matters.

Had same Aliante saddle, just switched it out for a Prologo. Needed the center relief channel.


----------



## jathanas

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Every expense spared.
> I've had the frame for a couple of weeks, I intended to put DA9000 on it. But that seems months away so I threw it together with stuff I had lying around or could mooch off friends.
> The only "bling" is a PRO Vibe carbon bar and carbon stem, and a fizik saddle with carbon rails. Neither are very flashy though.
> I've got my commuter pedals on it for tomorrow's ride to work. So all the haters can flame away LOL!


Just enjoy riding your beautiful bike mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhamlin38

I haven't been to rbr in a while. I see dog in my future. and NOT a canine type. these images are just sensational


----------



## Bobafatty

Hi, knice team sky dogma you have there. I notice you have they "pro-cycling" print behind your bike. Does this mean that the bike was bought directly from team sky? I inderstand only the team issues bikes would have his print which makes it unique to the usual team sky dogmas from the shops. Able to advise？ cos I am looking to buy the same bike 2nd hand and just wanted to be sure he isn't pulling a fast one by claiming his bike was direct from team sky becos of the print. Thanks.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Boba it's a Mark Cavendish special.
Actual team bikes come with a certificate of authenticity. They have a SKY hologram and are signed by Sir Brailsford, Sky Team Principal.
If the seller says he has a team bike ask to see the certificate. Replicas are very common, actual team bikes are not.


----------



## Jaap Telder




----------

